# Magazine for Remington 760-.35 Rem. caliber?



## STRAIGHTARROW (Dec 5, 2008)

Anybody know if the standard short action magazine 
(.243, .308) for a Remington model 760/7600 will also feed
the .35 Remington cartridge?

I have a Remmy 760 in .35 Rem., but finding a magazine specifically stamped for that caliber is almost impossible. I've been told that the standard short action clip should handle it...does anyone know for sure?

Thanks in advance....


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 6, 2008)

I would not think so since the bullet diameters are different, but you never know until you try. Get one and see if the bullets fit and cycle correctly out of your rifle.


----------



## Jason280 (Dec 6, 2008)

Yes, it should work.  Bullet diameter doesn't make a difference, as the .270, .280, and .30-06 all use the same magazine.  Send me a PM, as I actually have a couple extra .308 marked mags.


----------



## STRAIGHTARROW (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, I have a .308 magazine already ordered or I would take you up on that offer Jason..
hopefully it will cycle properly.


----------



## Jason280 (Dec 6, 2008)

I feel fairly confident it will...


----------



## 8pointduck (Dec 8, 2008)

.270.280 and 30-06 are all based on the same case.  So I guess they do fit the same. A 35 Rem. does not have the same diameter as a 308 but yes it might work.


----------



## willec (Dec 15, 2008)

I use a 308 mag in my 35 Rem pump.  it cycles just fine


----------

